# Fluval tanks



## RoadTestRuss (Jun 25, 2011)

Does anyone here have a Fluval Vicenza 180 of Fluval Studio 190 tank? I like the looks of both but am wondering if they are as high-quality as they look?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Nope, don't have either but I have a Fluval Flora (from Pamela) and its sweet.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

That's 180L right? I have a Vicenza 48G, so that's probably it. 

Well, I've had it for about 18 months now. I bought it second hand here on the forum. And yes, I really like it. Looks great, seems solid. The only thing is that the noise form the canister filter tends to resonate a bit in it. Other stands that I've had seemed quieter. For the Vicenza I've had to use foam and wiggle the canister (Eheim 2075 in my case) in different positions to have it quiet.

I've retrofitted Hamilton LED light strips to the top and that is probably the best thing I've ever done with this tank. I just love it with these lights. I find it looks a lot better than before.

So yes, I'd recommend it. In fact it does cross my mind every so often to get another one... 

Pictures in my tank journal, btw. In my signature.


----------



## RoadTestRuss (Jun 25, 2011)

Fluval literature says that the 180L Vicenza is only 40 gallons. But your journal was helpful. The Studio is also 180L, but is 47.5 gallons, a little fancier, but a lot more money.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

I was told that Osaka, Vicensa have been discontinued.


----------



## RoadTestRuss (Jun 25, 2011)

I know the Osaka line is gone, as that is what I originally wanted, and I think the Vicenza's may be on the way out, hence the new Studio line. Studio is a larger tank, but not a bow-front, and light is not integrated into a hood like Vicenza. Glass tops. I actually prefer more modern look of studio, but there are some great deals on Vicenza out there.


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

I know a store a abbotford that has a brand new osaka for sale. PM me if you want to know which one.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a fluval 26G rimless bow front tank, so far so good. I love rimless tanks with black silicone.


----------



## Jenamafer (May 20, 2010)

I have a Fluval Osaka and I'd say it's nice quality but in retrospect I'd be more careful in future about how deep a tank is before I get one. The 84.5 gallon is so deep I can barely reach the bottom and it makes planting and cleaning the glass near the bottom very difficult.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Such a shame that the Fluval Osakas were discontinued - however one can understand that their high pricing chased off many people, and the market for them just wasn't there.
Also it seems many distributors and retailers were, and are, constantly being attracted to and switching to cheaper, perhaps similar looking tanks made in China or elsewhere.

I have the Osaka 260, and imo it's the most beautiful looking tank I have ever had, of the 40 or so I've had over the years.
The Vincenza seems to be a close second to the Osaka as far as looks are concerned, and if a Vincenza is available at a decent/discounted price, new or used, I say go for it.


----------

